# Cooking Jack Rabbits



## ViperTwo (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, I'm new up here. In SE MN all we had was cottontails. And I found out that I really like rabbit stew!

I read in the other post about jack rabbits, that jacks are tougher. But has anybody tried them in stew? Let'n them cook all day before eating them. Is the flavor the same or close to cottontails?

Every time I see one of those dog sized rabbits my taste buds start to water... But I don't want to waste the time on making a batch and then end up disliking the stew so much that I throw it away. Altho I suppose I could use it as coyote bait if nothing else... :-?


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

yeah, jacks are a wee bit chewyubbery,
BUT, there hind quarters (the rump, if there is such a thing for jacks)
below the waist is mm mm good. the jacks where i'm from are about 
the size of a cocker spaniel. about 5 usually do it.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Why cook 'em. They're great raw.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You must tenderize them first. The best way is to shoot them with your deer rifle. Aim for the the white dot as they are running away. Burl


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

jack stew, jack cabbob, breaded jack, jack bbq, jack roast, jack turnovers............................................oh yeah, and raw jack.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

crittergetter said:


> jack stew, jack cabbob, breaded jack, jack bbq, jack roast, jack turnovers............................................oh yeah, and raw jack.


bubba gump wabbit company?????

pointer


----------

